# How do you get mice out of your walls????



## ICU812 (Oct 3, 2006)

There's been a mouse chewing inside my wall for about 3 weeks now, he goes back to the exact same place and chews, Its Driving us CRAZY!







dh is constantly banging on the wall to try to get it to stop but it doesn't seem to phase the mouse at all. I'm a big animal lover and wouldn't dream of killing any animals but i don't feel bad at all about killing these little critters, i hate them. I have traps, lotsa traps, sticky traps, live traps, snap traps, so far no good, the only thing i haven't tried is poison, i'm afraid my other animals might get into it and get sick or something, but if i didn't have any animals around i'd definately give it a go. So does anyone know how to get this mouse out of our wall without cutting a hole in it (which i have considered btw) ANY Kind of suggestions are welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

How do you know it is chewing? Not to scare you more, but it might be creating a nest for some babies that are on the way. I'm not a mouse-expert or anything, so I don't know. But that was my first thought. I would call some kind of rodent pro and ask them how to solve this problem. Some people are nice enough to just TELL you how to fix it, instead of just coming over and charging you. Good Luck!!!


----------



## ICU812 (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amnda527* 
How do you know it is chewing? Not to scare you more, but it might be creating a nest for some babies that are on the way. I'm not a mouse-expert or anything, so I don't know. But that was my first thought. I would call some kind of rodent pro and ask them how to solve this problem. Some people are nice enough to just TELL you how to fix it, instead of just coming over and charging you. Good Luck!!!

Thank You, i never even thought of the nest thing, it doesn't scare me though cuz i know i probably have lotsa mice around the house, "ya never have just one mouse" is what i've always been told. Good idea to see if a pro can give me advise







Thanks


----------



## Free Thinker (Jan 1, 2003)

Are you sure it's a mouse in your wall b/c we have armadillos that burrow under the porch, right next to the house and it sounds really loud like that. THe only time I hear mice is late in the night when everyone is asleep.


----------



## ICU812 (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Free Thinker* 
Are you sure it's a mouse in your wall b/c we have armadillos that burrow under the porch, right next to the house and it sounds really loud like that. THe only time I hear mice is late in the night when everyone is asleep.

Hmmmm, another good question. Come to think of it i guess i'm not sure that it is a mouse. I'll hafta get out there and check to see if i can see any kind of digging or anything. I guess since i've seen mice i just assumed it was a mouse. Thats what i get for assuming. Thanks for the ideas, now i can look for more things than just mice.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

We had a scratching on the ceiling of our bedroom, it freaked me out. It would run around and I could hear it early in the morning after dh went to work. It was too big to be a mouse, so I was thinking maybe a rat. It just freaked me out. Turned out to be a squirrel nesting, a whole family living in our attic!!! My dh found them, not exactly a safe thing to be doing unprotected.

We've had mice too. The only solution I found after trying traps was what our pest control company calls "tracking powder". It is a highly toxic, poisonous substance. The techician places a the powder down in areas that mice walk, but other's will not such as under our baseboard heaters, on the pipes in the crawl space, corners in our crawl space. I walked through our house with him the first time and we decided together where would be safe from children and cats. It was 3 years ago and I just had it done again b/c I had a stinking dead mouse under my frig for a few days and it was gross. The theory is that the mouse walks in the powder, licks it's self clean like cats do, and then the poison requires them to search out water and they will go outside for that (in theory). The food baits also require the mouse to find water, I think the last one found it under my frig in the drip pan!!! What you don't want to have happen is for a leaking pipe in a wall to become the water source -- talk about stink!

BTW - if you do have a mouse nesting in the wall, it probably stinks like urine and poop, eventually the smell will come through the wall or will if you cut into it. I had mice nesting in a room we had halted remodeling on due to winter coming. They were building nest with the cat toys stuffing and had plenty of food - cat food, I wondered why it was going so fast! I had nest behind an uninstalled cabinet, sheet rock leaning on the unfinished walls, the underside of my small refrigerator and all were loaded with mouse poo droppings. Eventually the smell is what triggered me to find out what was going on, I had no idea we had a mouse problem that extensive. I hadn't gone into that room since it was cold and not finished, but the smell was waffing out into our main house. That was just a gross day of cleaning and I ended up doing it 3X before the mice were gone from my house. And it was a cleaning job that only Bleach would be acceptible IMO.

Now while the tracking powder is not my first choice, it was my last option to a solution. We had tried traps and watched a few mice walk right around them!!! We had tried poison food baiting systems, but why would a mouse go to it when there was cat food and our food to go to? I was finding mouse dropping all inside my kitchen cabinets, the drawers, around our sunk pump, etc. The last straw was watching a mouse come out of our cereal box on the wire metal shelves and hearing another in the cracker box at the same time -- ewww, gross, freaked me out!!! Every open box was trashed by me after that and I called the pest control company again at which point I was given the tracking powder magic.

I think mice are very dirty and breed disease. I just don't have any issues with ridding my house of them by any means necessary. I would not be happy at all hearing mice in my walls b/c I know what their droppings and nesting looks like and smells like on the other side of sheet rock.


----------

